# Cheap but good courses in Melbourne



## scei (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Southern cross education institution has 2 main campuses in Melbourne and Adelaide. We are currently having a lot of promotions for international students. For example:

Certificate IV in accounting: 4,000AUD/40 weeks
Diploma of accounting: 6,000AUD/33 weeks
Advanced diploma of business: 3,000/33 weeks
Diploma/advanced diploma of IT: 6,000/49 weeks

Certificate III/IV in disability: 6,500/49 weeks
Certificate III in aged care: 5,000/38 weeks
Certificate III in pathology: 6,000/34 weeks

We do offer other courses like finance, massage, digital media and nursing.

After the courses, students will be offered work placement for internship programs.

Please contact me on [email protected] or call to international office and ask for Annie to get this promotion and a voucher worth 50$ (if you enroll SCEI by Annie). thank you

Thank you


----------



## Franciss (Apr 6, 2014)

Do you have 2yrs courses?


----------



## scei (Apr 3, 2014)

Franciss said:


> Do you have 2yrs courses?


Hi Franciss,

We don't have 2 years courses but there are some courses covering nearly 2 years like Diploma of children's services 68 weeks ($15,000). If you want to have 2 years studying in order to apply for PR or TR, you can do 2 courses to make up 2 years (it is allowable according to immigration). For example you can do certificate III in aged care (38 weeks- 5,000$) and certificate IV in aged care (50 weeks- 7,000$) including work placement.

If you need more information, please do not hesitate to contact me via [email protected].

thank you


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

scei said:


> Hi Franciss,
> 
> We don't have 2 years courses but there are some courses covering nearly 2 years like Diploma of children's services 68 weeks ($15,000). If you want to have 2 years studying in order to apply for PR or TR, you can do 2 courses to make up 2 years (it is allowable according to immigration). For example you can do certificate III in aged care (38 weeks- 5,000$) and certificate IV in aged care (50 weeks- 7,000$) including work placement.
> 
> ...


Hi I thought Certificate IV for anything other than a trade where not acceptable for a PR.?
Also what is an internship in things like aged care?


----------



## scei (Apr 3, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi I thought Certificate IV for anything other than a trade where not acceptable for a PR.?
> Also what is an internship in things like aged care?


Hi Aussiessteve,

We do have work placement for aged care, childcare and pathology courses. if you want more information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Regards


----------



## Franciss (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

